
Catalina and the death of macOS for the non-power user - jaredwatts
https://jaredwatts.info/articles/catalina-average-user.html
======
ngcc_hk
I have two sets of equipment one around nvidia and one the latest.

Unlike his, my newly acquired MacBook Pro and macbook (new old stock acquired
to reduce weight) plus my 3 iPhones and 3 iPads work fine in the new system.
Happy.

Unhappily is my other half. Some is expected like my two 2010 Mac Pro but two
old MacBook Pro all in high Sierra using egpu. Seriously thinking about
windows for my AI side endeavour.

